# I will no longer be posting/Ive added to the thread



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I want to say goodbye to all my old friends on SM. I will no longer be posting anything. I will still view the threads as there are alot of ppl. & fluffbutts that I care about. It used to be that everyone cared about every one...it doesn't seem to be that way for me anymore. It seems that only select ones get posts to their threads anymore, no matter how much they post. I have seen alot of members stop posting because of this.It makes me very sad. Joe I want to thank you for this great forum,it has helped me in so many ways. More than you know . I will continue to support this forum as I believe its a great place to learn about our babies & make new friends,_I just wont post anymore_.Each and Every baby is so important to the ones that love them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you feel that way. I know responses can vary but I think a lot of that is due

to people being busy and the website has had some connection problems lately too. 

I fully admit I don't post to all threads but I do try to get to most. There are so many posters

now that sometimes it takes quite a bit of time and has to be broken up into increments.

Also, sometimes a thread gets lost and some don't see it. I'm sure it's not on purpose.

Please reconsider as all posts are a compliment to Joe's hard work keeping this site going.

Hugs,

Brit


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I'm so sorry you feel that way. I know responses can vary but I think a lot of that is due
> 
> to people being busy and the website has had some connection problems lately too.
> 
> ...


 

Please dont go.... I agree with Brit. Some days I just cannot get on as much as I would like to and what with the time difference it makes it hard also. 



Also with so many new members I to feel that I havent been 'nice' in saying welcome but again some times when I log in it doesnt always give me my last posts etc. And sometimes I find them by 'mistake'



Im sure no one meant to be mean or hurtful.



We will miss you - please reconsider your decision??



Take care



Hugs and tail wags



Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I wish you would stay. I think your advice and sense of humor are wonderful.

I know I can't get to all the topics posted, ever. I simply don't have the time. I hope no one is offended or hurt by me not posting on their topic.

Please reconsider.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i think she's talking about posts that don't get reply's for a long time...or don't get reply's at all, all of us get busy and can't reply to posts the minute they come up but every post should get at least a few answers considering all the members we have here







.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I totally understand where your coming from


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sad about this. What a loss for all of us. While I respect your decision, I hope you will reconsider.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">I know for me, personally....I can't possibly reply to every post....I pop on, have a look, and the first few posts I see, I'll reply to.....like this one, it was right on top, it caught my eye and it caught my interest. Other days I have more time and will look around a bit more.....but not every topic is of interest to me either....sooooo. (((shrugs))) I really don't think you should "not post" based on that. I'm sort of new here, a few months I guess....and I don't find that only certain posts (users) get replies....but than again, I really don't pay much attention to stuff like that. I wish you would reconsider.</span>


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> I totally understand where your coming from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I to understand what you mean







. I however just can't reply to all the threads. I have 3 children and a home to run, to sit down and reply to all the threads would take me hours and I can't do that.
I like everyone on SM and







To all. So many people have been so supportive and a big thankyou to those people.
I hope you change your mind and start posting again


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sheila I am so sorry you feel this way but I do respect your decision, but in saying that I will certainly miss your posts. Just lately I too haven't been able to come in as much, I have been run off my feet with our new baby Koko and also not getting much quality sleep. I know that will change as time passes.
I think there are just so many people here now and it is difficult to get to all posts and reply to each of them but with me it's certainly not because I don't read them it's just the time factor at the moment.
I also am wondering how little Lamby is doing, I sure hope she is home and feeling much better


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry you feel that way.








sometimes my threads get tons of replies and sometimes people just look. but, you see, i don't think anything of it because i do what the people above do as well. sometimes i'm in a hurry and check out the threads... then when i get some time to come back, i don't always remember which threads i've posted to and which one's i've neglected.







that doesn't mean i don't have anything to say, or that i don't care for the topic....i throughly enjoy coming here and reading everyone's posts. i try and post as much as i can and spread them evenly. but being a mom of 2 human kids and a mom of 2 furry ones (one being chronically ill), sometimes i just don't have the time. however, i have noticed that i don't see posts... as someone mentioned they "get lost". i don't know why... but when i find them i try to make an effort to post. an example of that is happyb's post about diamond. i posted in that when i saw it, and when i looked at the date, it was an old post.









anyway, this is getting a bit long winded. what i'm trying to say is: don't leave. sometimes people's lives get in the way of posting... it doesn't mean that it's not important or no one cares.. please reconsider.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sheila, I cannot imagine SM without you!!









I'm not sure how many posts you are looking for but it looked to me like lots of people replied to your recent post about Lamby. And I hope she's doing well, BTW.

So many times I read posts and then think I'll go back and reply and then the post drops off the "new posts" for me and I forget about them. I have often wished there was a way to flag posts so we could go back to them. Sometimes I'm just so tired from work that I just don't have it in me to compose a post. Sometimes I'll see that a lot of people have responded so I don't do so myself. Or many times I just don't have an answer for the person, so I hope that someone who does will respond. 

I sure do hope you will reconsider . . . .


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't leave!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

You can't take things like that personally- this is a huge message board with lots of posts in a day. I no longer even try to welcome each new member, and I no longer attempt to comment on all the photos posted- there just isn't enough time. 

I only responds to posts when I have advice or something constructive to offer- I rarely post a "hang in there"- I want to, but there is just not enough hours in the day. 

Every message board has it's own dynamic and it's own cliques- it's silly, and annoying, but it happens. I ignore the snarkiness, I ignore the not so nice PMs I have gotten- and I even ignored someone from this board going to MY message board to tell me off- their comments and behavior say more about _them_ than it does about me. It's sad and pathetic really. 

I hope you reconsider, possibly just taking a mini-break will do you good.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I want to say goodbye to all my old friends on SM. I will no longer be posting anything. I will still view the threads as there are alot of ppl. & fluffbutts that I care about. It used to be that everyone cared about every one...it doesn't seem to be that way for me anymore. It seems that only select ones get posts to their threads anymore, no matter how much they post. I have seen alot of members stop posting because of this.It makes me very sad. Joe I want to thank you for this great forum,it has helped me in so many ways. More than you know . I will continue to support this forum as I believe its a great place to learn about our babies & make new friends,_I just wont post anymore_.Each and Every baby is so important to the ones that love them.[/B]


I was very saddend to come this morning and read about your decision to not post anymore. I know I am not able to reply to every post as time just simply doesn't permit.. and I have had posts I've made have more replies than others....but I understand as I know sometimes it just is impossible sometimes for people to get to them all. I hope if I have been one to neglect your post, ( and anyone else's) you know it is not because I don't care or not interested... I often simply "miss' them. If I come to one section of the forum I may not get to another and if I miss a day.. they really "pile-up" and I just can't get to them all. 
I hope you'll reconsider!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

think again please, we all need friends


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy and Please stay.

I uses the "View New Posts" button when I come into the forum, I think this is a good way to see all the new posts that have been made.

I also try to posts to the topics that I have some knowledge of, or are entertaining for me.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I understand what you are saying and what the others are responding also. My dial-up is s-l-o-w and I don't make comments on pics or welcome comments. I'm thinking very s-l-o-w too. Somedays I just don't have the time to comment and some things I'm "out of the loop" on.....but I've had wonderful answers on some problems and I've posted some post like "Just who is Dr. Jaimie?" or "Who is Lady?" to fill me in....but I always seem to be behind. There's just not enought time!! And oh my!! Time flies when I'm on here!!!



I've also noticed that there are some frequent posters who never reply to anything I post. I've been blasted for getting a young puppy (which I would do all over again) and I was accused of not taking care of Izzy. I try just to forget the hurtful comments and I try to think about the kind and wonderful comments instead.



I'm glad that you are going to keep reading....and hopefully someday you feel up to posting. I came....and left......came and left....and came back. Why should I let a few comments or lack of comments....keep me from sharing with the others?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273771
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes me too, I agree with you, I have 3 kids well boys too.
I really do try to respond to everything, at least I think I do. I mean some people (Wont name names) I just don't bother, but it's only a few. I am sorry you feel this way, but I don't think it's a reason to leave, although I do understand how you feel..









Andrea~


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I want to say goodbye to all my old friends on SM. I will no longer be posting anything. I will still view the threads as there are alot of ppl. & fluffbutts that I care about. It used to be that everyone cared about every one...it doesn't seem to be that way for me anymore. It seems that only select ones get posts to their threads anymore, no matter how much they post. I have seen alot of members stop posting because of this.It makes me very sad. Joe I want to thank you for this great forum,it has helped me in so many ways. More than you know . I will continue to support this forum as I believe its a great place to learn about our babies & make new friends,_I just wont post anymore_.Each and Every baby is so important to the ones that love them.[/B]


I think I understand your point of view and when I read this post I felt a tad guilty.









I rarely reply to introduction posts and only occasionally to picture posts (these I always enjoy btw). I have given up even looking at the video posts because they take sooooo long to download. I'm on dial-up and dare not use my broadband connection because that's running a web server.

The time differences often mean that, when I come on to the forum, most of what I could have said has already been said (overnight for me) and said many times over on the same thread - seems pointless to me to repeat the same comments ad nauseam - or am I missing the point because this is the first/only forum of this type I've joined?









I think it's human nature to gravitate towards and respond to people whose views you share viz the breeders, show-ers, experienced owners. I'm not singling you out folks but I am still at the stage where I know now't about Malts in comparison with you. My knowledge of the stuff I do know something about - obedience, agility and general grooming is overshadowed by other experts of long-standing on the forum so I sit back and read their wise counsel in "awe" and... yes... sometimes in "shock".









I very much enjoy this forum, nonetheless, and do chip in now and then although I have never, ever, e..v..e..r.. been brave enough to ask a question


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you look to see how many people have viewed your post? In your post about Lamby going to the vets, only 41 people responded, but 289 read i!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

What? No posts? I'm a newbie and I enjoy your posts and your comments and sometimes I do not reply as I just do not have any "worthwhile" input to certain posts. I felt so welcomed when I joined and so I really do try to welcome all the others that join........but sometimes it is hard as there are a lot of posts made in one day and well, I do have other things that I NEED to do. This is like relaxation and chill time for me, doing something that is educational and loaded with lovely pics of dogs and I am sure that your imput on subjects will be greatly missed. Maybe you're just having a bad night/day........but don't stop posting. As you can see, it has upset several of us members and that should tell you something. Just reconsider and give it a little more thought......but bottom line, it is your decision but know that you will be missed.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sheila, I understand what you are saying. I, too, have felt this way at times. I'm not an expert at anything Maltese related (or anything else as far as that goes) so I don't give out advice. I can only post about what I do with my baby. I'm usually at work when I'm on SM (don't tell) so I can't really post to every picture or newbie. I would like to, but I just can't. I do love looking at all of the precious babies (one can never get enough of that) I do try to post to topics which include a sick baby. Yesterday was Paris' second birthday and without this forum, I don't think I would have made it these past 22 months. I love my girl with all my heart (and then some) and if nothing else, I will come here to learn what I can. There are experts here who have helped me more than they will ever know and for that I thank them. I think you are a special person for taking Lamby in and giving her the wonderful life you have. Sore bottom or not, she is now in a forever home full of love.









Betty


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I've been thinking all morning about how to respond to your post, wanting to without saying anything to offend anyone. First I want to say You are a person I enjoy reading and whose opinion I respect, I hope you will reconsider. Second I want to say I understand where you are coming from. 

I have learned alot from this forum, which is one of the reasons I stick with it. As a member of several different forums I find that each forum I participate in has it's own personality and melieu. I have never really felt like an "insider" here but I value and respect the information provided by the members and consequently do alot more reading than posting. 

Alot of that may be my own fault as I tend to stick to the Health and Behavior, Standards, and Grooming sections. Maybe because I am "older" I don't always relate to the discussions in Anything else etc. Like many people have already said my time is limited so I have to pick and chose what I respond to, doesn't mean I don't read and enjoy posts that I don't respond to. 

I don't think I'm saying anything that hasn't been said before when I say that there are some people here who can be a little harsh and opinionated. I've been on the receiving end of some pretty critical PM's myself in the past. Like you I have considered withdrawing. I even did stop posting for awhile but no one noticed (HAHAHAHA jokes on me) and I discovered that I did miss the forum even if no one missed me







. I have even made posts that in retrospect could have been kinder.

So now I try to read and enjoy the stories and pictures, stay out of the controversies, and not say anything unless I have something nice to say. It does bother me when people post about people not reponding to posts........ I don't think you should have an obligation to respond to every post on a forum, that is just plain silly. But it seems that frequently someone will comment on that. If I had to take the time to comment on every post I read I would have two choices; never get up from the computer or not bother reading because there just isn't time. I also don't respond just for the sake of responding, I respond if I have something to say. Many times people respond to a post and repeat what has already been said. I don't get offended that my posts aren't "big responders" I just appreciate the responses that I do get and don't waste time worrying about those that don't respond (I just assume they don't have anything to offer). 

Everyone here has something of value to add to the forum (even if we don't agree with what they say







).


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> I've been thinking all morning about how to respond to your post, wanting to without saying anything to offend anyone. First I want to say You are a person I enjoy reading and whose opinion I respect, I hope you will reconsider. Second I want to say I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I have learned alot from this forum, which is one of the reasons I stick with it. As a member of several different forums I find that each forum I participate in has it's own personality and melieu. I have never really felt like an "insider" here but I value and respect the information provided by the members and consequently do alot more reading than posting.
> 
> ...


 

Well said


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

dont go


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my. I hope I haven't offended you or anyone else by not replying to posts very often. I love to come on the forum and try to read most the posts. I don't get to respond to a third of the posts that interest me because time just doesn't permit it. But I know I can come on here and ask a question if I need help. I consider everyone here a friend even though we may not be communicating personally, or PMing back and forth. I know we all share the love of our furbabies and that is what makes each person here special to me. I don't posts new topics very often, but when I do it is usually to show a picture of Sassy doing something cute or wearing a new outfit.







I may not get many responses, but I assume everyone enjoyed seeing her picture as much as I enjoy looking at their pictures. I hope you will continue to be an active participant in SM. Logging on to SM is one thing I look forward to each day. Hugs to all.























Pam and Sassy

PS I really have been meaning to change my siggie to something new and Halloween related, but just haven't had time. I think I will shoot for Christmas.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am sorry to hear you will no longer be posting and I apologize if I have ever offended you, or anyone on this site - it has never been my intent to hurt someone by not replying to a thread. I tend to look more at everyone's picture posts and reply to those, just because I LOVE looking at everyone's furballs. Also, this is a busy time of the year for me (we have LOTS of family visiting in October, November) so I haven't had the time I normally have to reply.

Please reconsider your decision, there are many people here who care about you









Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Take it from a newbie on here. I am sure no one has mean't to hurt your feelings. I am glad you are staying to at least see what everyone has to post, but I hope you will join in too.
Tina


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am a newby here and I am so sorry you feel this way... I would love to get to know you and your beautiful babies and you have 3 malts I only have 2... Im sure you have lots of great information and knowledge about the breed its a shame you wont be posting any more as Im sure there is lots of good advice you could give... and tons of CUTE PICs you could share (those are my fav) Please reconsider


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry







if you feel slighted & even sorrier if I helped you feel that way.I checked your most recent posts & they could have been mine as far as getting responses.







I understand what you're saying & I have to admit I've had the same feelings a few times as I'm sure many others have. But I decided not to dwell on the responses I don't get but truly appreciate the ones who do take the time & I'm more impressed by their attention & friendliness than I am by the ones who don't. Besides,I don't post to every thread either so I shouldn't expect others to. So,I hope you rethink your decision because you,your posts & your furbabies will be missed.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I've been thinking all morning about how to respond to your post, wanting to without saying anything to offend anyone. First I want to say You are a person I enjoy reading and whose opinion I respect, I hope you will reconsider. Second I want to say I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I have learned alot from this forum, which is one of the reasons I stick with it. As a member of several different forums I find that each forum I participate in has it's own personality and melieu. I have never really felt like an "insider" here but I value and respect the information provided by the members and consequently do alot more reading than posting.
> 
> ...


 

I want to thank Puppymom for saying so perfectly what I feel.











I've been busy with Frosty's health and my own and have been reading but not posting much. I've never been big on repeating 'ata boy's' in posts that go on and on about a picture or the birthdays or hello's. Maybe I just do that when I've got lots of time...... I'm also not big on the 'please don't go' repeats. If I get tired or busy or ill or steamed, I just disappear and nobody is the wiser or cares and that's fine. I'm mainly interested in health, behavior and standards/breeders and when I hit the NEW POSTS button that is the kind of things I look for. 



So a big "I'm sorry" for not posting unless I feel I have something to offer. There are personalities that stand out for me here and that I think I would be friends with in real life. I'm probably the oldest one on here and my Frosty is the oldest too, so I don't have a lot in common with the cute young folks here and the puppy owners. BUT I love seeing and reading about them!!







and I'm so glad there are folks here (like Lady's Mom and several others) who can add words of experience and good advice all across the board. That is the real reason for the newbies to come and the reason they learn from us. The other biggy of course is the real medical help we can get from our Dr. Jaimie and experienced knowledgeable people like JMM (there are others in the vet tech field that I can't remember--senior moment!!







) That ability to actually help us is so precious to me.











Now, .........I'm going to have to go to my doctor's appt. without a shower!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am also very sorry to hear that you will not be posting







I am also very sorry if I in any way made you feel bad. I have had a lot on my plate and have not had the time or spirit ( still going through a rough patch) to come to SM like I used to. When I do come I read a lot more than I post because I just don't have the time or typing ability







to post to all the ones that I read. Sometimes I type out this long response and when I go and hit submit it gets lost in cyber space







and does not come up, then I give up and just read the posts







. I love all the photo's every one posts and they really brighten my day







I may not respond to as many as I should, but I do thank all that post pics of their babies for us to enjoy







I think of all the little ones that are sick or having a rough time, I come back to check up on them daily, I just may not post to all..... all the time, for this I truely am sorry if I hurt yours or any ones feelings. That is the last thing I want to do to a group of people who are always there to give advise, a shoulder , a great picture of a precious little one of theirs







or just be there. I wish you would change your mind and continue posting ..... But if not I will miss you







In time maybe you will change your mind, miss us too and post again











Laurie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been thinking about this all night & this morning. I am very torn as I _love_ SM & many members here.I'm sorry maybe I over reacted,or didn't explain the reasons I felt this way.I have been under much stress lately and last night was kind of my breaking point. Lamby was having a very bad night ( still not good this a.m. ) & then I got a phone call at 9:30 last night that a truck I had loaned out to my daughter & sil had been totaled out through no fault of their own. It was parked in front of their house and in a 35 mile an hour speed zone ,someone else hit it at 65 miles an hour,broadside which pushed it into another car in front of mine. The driver took off and the passenger had to be taken by ambulance. My daughter & sil were freaking and my sil was trying with a neighbor to catch the driver.But when I got the call( my daughter was crying so hard I couldn't understand her ) I thought they along with my granddaughters were in the car. Anyway this is no excuse but to let you know the state of mind I was in. 

I really didn't expect to see responses to this thread,I just wanted those who might worry where I was of what was going on.

After reading all your post's and the im's Ive received,Ive decide to continue to post(alot of you made me do some thinking on what you said) I just wont start a thread .I always feel so bad for those that start threads and get few if any responses,but I realize we have grown here and thats a great thing.Thats what we want !!So the way it was when we were smaller is not how it is now.. So forgive an old women her foolishness,as Ive said before SM has gotten me through many a rough patch.Thank you all again


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I have been thinking about this all night & this morning. I am very torn as I _love_ SM & many members here.I'm sorry maybe I over reacted,or didn't explain the reasons I felt this way.I have been under much stress lately and last night was kind of my breaking point. Lamby was having a very bad night ( still not good this a.m. ) & then I got a phone call at 9:30 last night that a truck I had loaned out to my daughter & sil had been totaled out through no fault of their own. It was parked in front of their house and in a 35 mile an hour speed zone ,someone else hit it at 65 miles an hour,broadside which pushed it into another car in front of mine. The driver took off and the passenger had to be taken by ambulance. My daughter & sil were freaking and my sil was trying with a neighbor to catch the driver.But when I got the call( my daughter was crying so hard I couldn't understand her ) I thought they along with my granddaughters were in the car. Anyway this is no excuse but to let you know the state of mind I was in.
> 
> I really didn't expect to see responses to this thread,I just wanted those who might worry where I was of what was going on.
> 
> ...
































I am so glad you have changed your mind




























I am also sorry you had such a rough night







Hang in there, that's what I have been doing for awhile now







Coming here really does help though


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad your not leaving








We all have stressful times, don't worry about us, just take care of yourself and keep visting us ok?
I don't come to SM everyday because I start posting and can't stop, it could really delay my graduation







, but I'll always come to SM and check on everyone, even if its just once a week. I hope things get better fast for you, Lamby, and the rest of your family.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you will be sticking around, after all. Often I feel bad for not replying to more posts--at this point, I'm still in the Sprout-search and can't really offer anything useful in many topics that are discussed here--and there is only so much time in a day (in a workday







) that I can devote to posting. But I think that this community is one filled with genuinely caring and interesting folks--there will always be disagreements and criticism and personality clashes, whether big or small--and I'm glad you'll still be here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you changed your mind!

I can personally say that when you're stressed or are going through rough times, the SM family is the best and most supportive out there! I still get cards and pm's from members and my accident was last March!

Look at all the responses you got to your thread about poor Lamby. We are here if you need us.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad you have reconsidered, its a nature of a community to have things like this happen, on the internet and in life, I have to admit I feel bad alot because I do not reply to threads, its nothing personal, I just dont have alot of time, I barely read anything and just skim the topics for something that may catch my eye, I count on the members to report posts to me because if they didnt i'd never know when trouble was brewing











sorry to hear about your truck and more importantly I hope Lamby gets better


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm so glad you have decided to post again and i'm sorry you have been going through such a rough patch too


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Add me to the list of those who are happy to see you stay. I am so sorry that Little Lamby is having a rough go of it. She has been through so much in her little life, hasn't she? I am also so sorry to hear about the accident, however, let's look at the upside...thank goodness none of your family members were injured. Property can be replaced, people cannot. I hope that the poor soul who was injured will be ok.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just saw this post and read it through all 3 pages. I am so glad that you have changed your mind







I think that it takes courage to start a post because when I stared at Spoiled Maltese I had a question and I got no replies. I stopped asking questions and just hope that someone else will ask the questions that I have in mind.







Welcome back














from one "older" member to another. Julia


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry Sheila, I care about you and your babies and every single one on this board.







I didn't even turn on my computer at home last night and I work 9 to 6. I do posts while I'm at work and I mostly do the short posts real quick ( especially in the picture and video section) and the ones I want to write a little more I leave for later. I try to get to all sooner or later and sometimes it takes me a week.







I did read your post yesterday about Lamby and I thought about what happened to him later at night too but I really should just post even a word or two and don't think about what I want to say too much.







I keep thinking I can say something better than that so I leave it for later and then I forget , my fault. please post something









Glad Lamby is feeling better











Edit: see what I mean? this is what heppens when I post too quick without reading all the other posts first







now I see that you already changed your mind







and I understand your post better now. and I see that Lamby is not feeling too good yet


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

thats for you







and I also hope Lamby starts feeling better soon


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

The truck is no big thing its fully insured & I have my car. My family is safe,I do not know the injury's of the passenger (hopefully minor) but my state of mind was "wayyy out there" Thank you all .


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I am so sorry that you feel that way. I know for myself that I click on a topic that interests me or that I have some knowledge about and I answer those ones. Usually if I have a question, at lease a couple of people will answer it. I work so I don't have alot of time. So I don't welcome everyone or view all pictures either. I am sorry about that. Everyone's baby is beautiful. But it seems to me that everyone's post gets at least a few replies. Please don't quit posting. We are a great community here with a wealth of love and information to share. Please continue to be a part of us.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I have been thinking about this all night & this morning. I am very torn as I _love_ SM & many members here.I'm sorry maybe I over reacted,or didn't explain the reasons I felt this way.I have been under much stress lately and last night was kind of my breaking point. Lamby was having a very bad night ( still not good this a.m. ) & then I got a phone call at 9:30 last night that a truck I had loaned out to my daughter & sil had been totaled out through no fault of their own. It was parked in front of their house and in a 35 mile an hour speed zone ,someone else hit it at 65 miles an hour,broadside which pushed it into another car in front of mine. The driver took off and the passenger had to be taken by ambulance. My daughter & sil were freaking and my sil was trying with a neighbor to catch the driver.But when I got the call( my daughter was crying so hard I couldn't understand her ) I thought they along with my granddaughters were in the car. Anyway this is no excuse but to let you know the state of mind I was in.
> 
> I really didn't expect to see responses to this thread,I just wanted those who might worry where I was of what was going on.
> 
> ...


 *I am very sorry to hear about the Hit and Run!! However I am so glad that you took the time to think about this and let us know what stress you are under. Life never seem to get easier, no matter how much time passes. It's one thing or another in this world, it would seem.

I, like you, had wondered sometimes about... few replies to a new post. I guessed it was due to people not having anything positive or worthwhile to add to the post, even if they were interested in it. One issue I had talked about in Live Chat was when you post a photo and see that 96 people had viewed it but only 14 replied to it... that confused me for the longest time. Then I, like many others, found out that sometimes the posts are overwhelming and no matter how much you wish to reply to every post you can't due to lack of time or slow connections.

You add a lot to this forum, I am so happy you will be staying and adding more. Thank you.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad you decided to stay & keep posting.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm so thankful you changed your mind and I sure hope Lamby is feeling better soon! Sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now...remember to take one day at a time and know that SM cares about you!









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so glad you changed your mind. I understand how you feel as I have considered dropping out for the same reason but I thought about it and I continued to stay. That's life and sometimes it can make you feel like you don't count when you are having a bad day but the main thing is I'm thrilled that you are going to stay as I always like your posts and I too am guilty of not always posting.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Big hugs to you and your Lamby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Years ago, when I joined "another" forum, my first topic was asking for help with potty training three little ones. I received only one response. I was told, "If you don't know what you're doing, you shouldn't have one, much less three!!"
















I thought, "What a bunch of Jerks". By the way, I still don't know what I'm doing









Glad you're staying


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Years ago, when I joined "another" forum, my first topic was asking for help with potty training three little ones. I received only one response. I was told, "If you don't know what you're doing, you shouldn't have one, much less three!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL You've made me laugh for the first time in days, Thnak You I needed that !


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Glad you thought about it and changed your mind. I, too, was having some BIG issues when I got upset on the forum and quit (twice)....but looking backI know it was more me than the replies. 



I think lots of us on here cometo escape some of our real life problems. That'sonegood thing about this forum,wecan also discuss those problems too....if we decide to share them.










At this moment one of my real life problems is that I dropped some real life cereal on my laptop keys....and they're all crunchy underneath.....and the spacer won't work!










and I have tennis elbow from throwing that slimy little brown bear!



Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nonny, your so funny!!!

I am glad your staying too. I really am









Andrea~


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> At this moment one of my real life problems is that I dropped some real life cereal on my laptop keys....and they're all crunchy underneath.....and the spacer won't work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You girls have diffenitly brightned my day







Thank You ,to all of you


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Glad you thought about it and changed your mind. I, too, was having some BIG issues when I got upset on the forum and quit (twice)....but looking backI know it was more me than the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so glad you are staying and will continue with your posts. Now as to not starting another thread, I would think you had better if something is going on with your Lamby or anything else that is important to you. We all care, it is just lack of time thats all.







I will keep Lamby in my prayers and hope all gets better soon. Sorry to hear about last night, people can be so rude.




























, To you. 




Now I am off to get my 3 kids sorted for school and my 3 fur babies fed, I only popped on this morning to check on YOU







, see you are important. Well got to go

BEK & CO


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are staying. I will continue with Lamby in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sheila I am so happy you have reconsidered, you go girl








I am also sorry about your truck but very pleased no one from your family was injured, I certainly hope the passenger recovers ok.
Also I hope little Lamby is feeling better and her recovery is speedy








Ya know Sheila I remember some of the hard times you have had and I have always wondered how things are going for you, one of these days we must make the effort to get together, I am house bound at the moment with our new little puppy but perhaps when he is a little older we can make that trip your way or visa versa, whatever suits you.







I think that would be great for us and the kids


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Sheila I am so happy you have reconsidered, you go girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Janet & yes I look forward to that time when your baby gets his shots done & we can meet up as we talked about.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad you've decided to stay! You have been so helpful to me and Charlie during her patella surgery. Thanks


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope Lamby is feeling better, poor thing has been through a lot. Thank God she has a wonderful mom like you to take care of her. Sorry to hear about your truck, but I'm glad that no one in your family was hurt. I can see how stressful things have been for you.

I'm happy you've decided to stay.







I do understand about how some posts don't get replied to very much as I try to post photos whenever I can because I know how everyone loves pictures. 



I don't get much replies when I post, but I <strike>don't</strike> try not to get offended, because I know that people tend to have a favorite part of this forum and/or that they also have very busy lives or my posts aren't interesting. I understand that. I am appreciative to those who do respond to my posts.











However, I enjoy reading other people's posts and I try to reply whenever I can. Being a first time Maltese mom, I don't have much experience or know how, so I feel that I can't contribute much. But, reading everyone else's stories has helped me understand my baby a little bit more and for that I thank everyone.













I hope I didn't offend anyone, if I did I'll be the first to say I'm sorry. 



Laurie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I , too, am glad you have decided to stay.. and regarding the 'not" posting new topics, I say reconsider that too. In the big scheme of things..what's the worst that can happen?? ...no or few responses... and I truly think if that is the case it is NOT anything personal... more likely just a busy time. I know some days I come here and there is a huge list of new posts on just one of the forums.. not counting all the others. Then other times only a few which I find 'manageable" LOL 
As you know I am a lousey typist!!







..it takes me forever to post and then9 times outta 10, I have typos and if I really took the time to post "grammarically-correct" I'd be lucky to get one in a day








I'm old enough to not let this stuff bother me anymore. I truly don't take offense if I get few replies and truly appreciate the ones I get..
Now... about little Lamby! How is she doing today? does it hurt her to go poops with such a sore little bottom?
Is she eating OK? I'm prayig she'll feel better very very soon!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

glad to hear you are staying. the buttercup simply cannot handle one more ounce of stress in her life, such as any of her friends going away. therefore, she insists on an open bar tonite, and let the margaritas flow freely! you sure sound like you need one LOL









i, too, wish i could post more frequently, but i've decided i can only handle the "light and fluffy" topics right now LOL my life is crap and this board helps me laugh and see things differently. even if i do end up having to go back to the same crappy job each day LOL someday, someone will find my creativity indispensible and pay me ungodly sums of money to make pretty packaging for their products...

until then, i will post happy things that keep me happy for the moment







like reading you are staying! cause for celebration! margaritas for ALL!

noselicks,
ann marie and the "hooray! my friends are staying!" buttercup


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too will be sorry not to see you posting. I have been on this site for over 2 years now, I had a different user name when I first started posting, and I have seen alot of people come and go. When I first started here it would be a day or two without anything activity. Now we have so many people it is hard to respond to all the topics.

Editted after I read through all the post - happy to see you will continue to post.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I agree with loads of other people and am glad you're going to stay on and post still, obviously!! I rarely have any time to post or reply anymore, but I always read loads of posts and I really like hearing from everybody. I just wish I had more time to reply. I do hope there are no hard feelings







I still love everybody's malts and babies and I am just so happy to be a part of this forum -- even though I have less time than I used to.






















Group hugs and nose licks all around!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Please don't go! I haven't had a chance to be on SM as much as I like. I must admit that I read a very small percentage of the post and can only reply to a very small number


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad that you're staying!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> glad to hear you are staying. the buttercup simply cannot handle one more ounce of stress in her life, such as any of her friends going away. therefore, she insists on an open bar tonite, and let the margaritas flow freely! you sure sound like you need one LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS ALWAYS i agree! 
Welcome back and i hope Lamby gets well soon!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OH!! I just read the rest of it and you are staying.....Oh, I am soooo happy!!!






























Marie & Pacino


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Even though I really do not know any of your history (personal information), I am glad that you made the decision to stay. We need all the input we can get.....us newbie maltese owners need "older" experienced ones. It sounds like you have a good deal to offer. I did notice you kept mentioning when you were posting that you were one of the "older" members, so you have my curiosity up......how ancient are you???







I hope you are on social security, otherwise you might make me feel old!
I do hope that you will start threads and not just post but the important thing is that you are going to STAY!
Sorry to hear about your truck.........it's just another wrinkle in life that you will have to iron out whether it is financial or emotional........but it can be ironed out.








For me, I was going through one of the most difficult times in my life: Sister-in-law moved in with us for 6 1/2 weeks with terminal cancer and I was her caregiver 24/7 before she passed and then two weeks after she moved in, found out my husband had prostate cancer.







So I had two patients with cathetar bags that needed 24/7........but I did have some friends that jumped in and helped me out with nighttime care of my sister-in-law and meals.














But the whole reason for stating this is not for a pity party or to make you think that others are a lot worse off..........It's because this site was my release and comfort zone during that difficult time. Didn't become a member until everything calmed down around here. My sister-in-law passed in a very calm manner, took a breath and went to sleep. My husband's surgery went well and is cancer free. So, now I am able to be a member and post and talk. So this site did me wonders during an emotional and stressful time..........I just loved looking at all the lovely pics of the beautiful babies members owned. So I hope to see more of your posts and comments. Wow this got lengthy, didn't it!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

The outpouring of support from you all in posts & pm's has me totally humbled and feeling blessed . Thank you all so much


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> The outpouring of support from you all in posts & pm's has me totally humbled and feeling blessed . Thank you all so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I want to say goodbye to all my old friends on SM. I will no longer be posting anything. I will still view the threads as there are alot of ppl. & fluffbutts that I care about. It used to be that everyone cared about every one...it doesn't seem to be that way for me anymore. It seems that only select ones get posts to their threads anymore, no matter how much they post. I have seen alot of members stop posting because of this.It makes me very sad. Joe I want to thank you for this great forum,it has helped me in so many ways. More than you know . I will continue to support this forum as I believe its a great place to learn about our babies & make new friends,_I just wont post anymore_.Each and Every baby is so important to the ones that love them.[/B]


I see exactly what your saying. I see you changed your mind, but what you wrote here is so true. I feel some people here go out of their way to make other people feel unwelcome.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Whew! I'm glad I read through the whole post and saw you've decided to stay. I also would like to thank you for a gentle reminder to all of us that no one wants to feel excluded......

I just want to tell you that I have been kind of in and out of SM for a long time now....probably since before the hurricane. Seems like things get really busy in my life but then I'll have a lull period where I'll post like mad. Recently I've done quite a bit of posting, but in the last week I've barely posted a thing. I'm in Disney World right now and just happened to pop in to see what was happening. I never look at Videos, I'm trying to look at photos, and since the birthday thread got started I'm trying really hard to remember to go there. I tend to go to certain areas first and I never start with new posts. We probably all have a different routine when we come to SM. 

Anyway, I'm glad you are staying. We would all miss you!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

[attachment=15112:attachment] _Justs a big Thank You to all my SM Family !_


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

The pictures are fantastic, the videos are precious. The expert advise is helpful and I feel like I'm in a continuing education class for Malt lovers. Still, the best part is the caring and concern continuously shown for each other babies and our families. The outpouring of caring and love is overwhelming. Glad you decided to stay. You are part of a vital link in our chain of love.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

hey, feel better....i was banned for a year because of someting i will never admit to..... as you see im back, it doesnt seem like the same place anymore. I continue to visit, but i dont take things personally-not anymore.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow!
Are you sure you don't have this site mixed up with another one?
I came here from another forum after NOT ONE response to my questions about my dying maltese and then after she died NOT ONE response of anything!!!!








I have not seen one thread here that did not get a response and even if people don't have time to add a post at least they read them.
I am getting cellulite from sitting here and checking this site everyday







My family thinks I'm nuts.
I truly hope I have not in anyway offeneded (sp?) anyone here as they have all been so nice to me and comforted me when I posted my storey.
I am glad you have decided to stay.

P.s. I posted a few days ago on wishing your Lamby well. I hope she is better, I know that can stress us all out and turn us into zombie's. Keep us posted on her if you can.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness you've decided to stay. It took so long to read all the responses to your post....I have to get back to work now - which means I can't check any other posts today! you keep this up and I'll never get to read anyone else's posts! (only kidding







) Glad you back







.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - you have been through a lot. I bet coming here makes you laugh! I always come here to "pick me up" from my life. I am glad you decided to stay.





















You are so lucky to have 3 cutie pies. 

I recently came back from Madagascar and have a new view of life - which is - no matter how bad it is going (and I have a lot of that with my 2 yr house addition - which I can't live in my house for); at least I have shoes on my feet and I never go hungry and I have an adoring puppy who ALWAYS can cheer me up and you have 3!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> Thank goodness you've decided to stay. It took so long to read all the responses to your post....I have to get back to work now - which means I can't check any other posts today! you keep this up and I'll never get to read anyone else's posts! (only kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2MaltMom
This pic is adorable looks like a bride and groom?? Wedding maybe?? Love the outfits I just made a pair of white ruffled panties for a 65 lb Lab that was a flowergirl in her owners wedding it was too cute.


----------

